# 700c wheels on 27" frame--ill effects? (x-post from retro-classic)



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

just got a 27" frame and fork set for my fixie project and i plan to use 700c wheels on it. 

what kind of ill effects, if any, should i expect in each of the two scenarios?

1) stock 27" fork, 700c front and rear wheels

2) (new) 700c fork, 700c front and rear wheels

thanks.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*#1 = Yes, #2 - No*



weather said:


> just got a 27" frame and fork set for my fixie project and i plan to use 700c wheels on it.
> 
> what kind of ill effects, if any, should i expect in each of the two scenarios?
> 
> ...


1) Just use longer reach brakes. Works really well.
my 27" wheeled frame with 700c wheels
<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/04bicycles/ish01.jpg>

2)Do not do it. It lowers the front end just a bit which may not seem like a great deal but I did not like it when I did it on a different bike of mine. It just screws up the steering and the different fork rakes may also have something to do with it.
<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/fujiSZrs.JPG>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

weather said:


> just got a 27" frame and fork set for my fixie project and i plan to use 700c wheels on it.
> 
> what kind of ill effects, if any, should i expect in each of the two scenarios?
> 
> ...


1- No problems other than the need for long reach brake.
2. I have set up a couple of bikes this way. IMHO, this is the way to go since you can use standard a reach front brake


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NYCfixie said:


> 1) Just use longer reach brakes. Works really well.
> my 27" wheeled frame with 700c wheels
> <img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/04bicycles/ish01.jpg>
> 
> ...


 But option 2 looks faster! Seriously, I've had no handleing problems with option 2.

That's the beauty of fixie's. It allows up to experiment with different setups.


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

here's the problem: the fork is not a road fork--it takes canti brakes. 700c rim sits too low for the front brakes to work.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

QBP carries a threaded 27" steel road fork for ~$25. You can get them online or have your LBS order one. Chrome only.

A 700c fork will work if you don't mind the slightly steeper angles and raked-out look.


----------



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

*As much as I hate to reveal my ignorance...*

I have to ask: what/why is that thingamajig attached to the set rails and seat stays?

Thanks.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*NYC special*



mdehner said:


> I have to ask: what/why is that thingamajig attached to the set rails and seat stays?
> 
> Thanks.



Chain wrapped in an older inner tube. Keeps you seatpost/saddle from getting stolen when the bike is locked on the street.


----------

